#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  IIT Gandhinagar Placements Statistics 2012

## vipul_chaudhary

Placements of the pioneer batch of IIT-Gandhinagar is almost completed with the highest pay package offered so far being Rs 10.2 lakh. This batch joined the institute when it took off in a modest hall on Vishwakarma Engineering College ,campus in 2008.
Of the 89 students, 59 registered for the placement process. Said placement executive Mansi Goel, Of these 59 students, offers have been made to 54. This is quite encouraging for the first batch. Offers came from some unusual companies as well. The average pay package is Rs 6.5 lakh.
*IIT Bhubaneswar Placements Key Statistics 2011-2012 :* 
Total Number of Students Eligible for Placements : 94Total Number of Students Placed : 40 (Till December 19th 2011)Highest Salary Offered in IIT BBS is : Rs 7.5 Lakh Per Annum*
Placement Figures of the Pioneer Batch (2011-12):

*
Discipline
Batch Strength
Registered Students
Placed Students

Chemical Engineering
20
12
12

Electrical Engineering
42
30
28

Mechanical Engineering
27
17
14

Total
89
59
54











  Similar Threads: IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: NIT Rourkela 2012 Placement Report/Statistics - NIT Rourkela Placements IIT Madras 2012 placement statistics - IIT-M 2012 placements IIT Gandhinagar 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Rank, Campus facility, Fee

----------

